# This Might Be The Baddest Looking Production Car Ever!!!!



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I mean check this thing out!!!! The racing number, the flat black hood and the flames!!!! Not only all that but the wheels are awsome too!!! The tiny chrome moon hub cap looking wheels!!! This thing may be the best ever produced slot!!!imo!!!


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a yellow one, that is the Willys for racing.

Take a good look at it off the chassis and compare it to another Willys.
The #4 bodies are a lot lighter and they don't have a rear bumper.

__________________


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Looks familiar


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The trailer?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Speaking of XLerators:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VTG-AURORA-XLER...170549682732?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item27b58da22c

Having gotten two of these things running and racing, four cars has got to be a destruction derby. The kids will love it


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahaha yes thanks!!!


twolff said:


> Looks familiar


I got it from our very own Hilltop.


NTxSlotCars said:


> The trailer?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*sure is nice Joe...*

Speaking of HTOP....... and sweet bone stock Willys bods... somewhere in our "vault" here... The Amazing Rando has a pic stored of his own XLerator Willys on a trailer. It's stock white with blue flames and he tastefully added aluminum doggie-d's all around. That's one fine lookin stocker too. :thumbsup:

btw... Feel free to throw that pic up RM... You know the one.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey joe 65... are you spending all the wedding money on lil cars? i,m telling the new bride. ahhahhh yer in truble!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here ya go Nuther...If you look close, you will see the yellow Willys has a little more meat on the front of the rear fenders and a little less at the rear. I like the aluminums a little better myself. Also, the white one is the hardest to come by...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

You are Killing Me RM!!!!!:freak:

That white one is smoking hot!!! I guess the search is on.

I won't be able to sleep till I get one now.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> You are Killing Me RM!!!!!:freak:
> 
> That white one is smoking hot!!! I guess the search is on.
> 
> I won't be able to sleep till I get one now.


Save up!!! It's problably gonna cost ya, but since the market is down, just maybe...RM


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There used to be a guy in Conn.who had a mail order business in the 60's and 70's called H.O. Center of the world.When you bought something from him,he would give you some extra white xcelorater bodies.Oh well.You cant save everything.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> There used to be a guy in Conn.who had a mail order business in the 60's and 70's called H.O. Center of the world.When you bought something from him,he would give you some extra white xcelorater bodies.Oh well.You cant save everything.



No kidding Tom? Ahh the good old days.

Now where can I get a white one!!!!!!!

And by the way, these little cars are a close second in my book!!! Check them out!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

roadrner said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


They are seriously bad!!!! I know!!!:dude:


----------

